# Custom crankbaits



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

A few baits I've done lately


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice! Those are neat looking.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Those look good that mouse is neat looking. Is the one bait a flat sided one?


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

ristorap said:


> Those look good that mouse is neat looking. Is the one bait a flat sided one?


No they are 1.5


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Love em! Especially the craws and rat. Nice job!


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> Love em! Especially the craws and rat. Nice job!


Thanks


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Any chance of doing a dark bluegill or sunfish pattern?


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Dillon Friend said:


> Any chance of doing a dark bluegill or sunfish pattern?


Yup


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are just a few


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Ohhh wow! Those turned out great. That jointed looks phenomenal man.


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Dillon Friend said:


> Ohhh wow! Those turned out great. That jointed looks phenomenal man.


Thanks


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks great! You selling any?


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes I sell them on Facebook


----------

